# Munin erstellt keine Grafiken [solved]

## manuels

Hi,

scheint so, als hätte ich bei Munin etwas noch nicht ganz verstanden.

Meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:

```
$ sudo grep -v -e '^#'  /etc/munin/munin.conf  | grep -v -e '^$'

dbdir   /var/lib/munin

htmldir /var/cache/munin/www

logdir /var/log/munin

rundir  /var/run/munin

includedir /etc/munin/munin-conf.d

[localhost.localdomain]

    address 127.0.0.1

    use_node_name yes
```

Der Service läuft, aber die Grafiken werden nicht erstellt (/var/www/munin bleibt leer). Meiner Meinung nach, habe ich die Rechte korrekt gesetzt:

```
$ ps aux | grep munin

root     27687  0.4  2.2   7464  5540 ?        Ss   09:51   0:00 /usr/sbin/munin-node

manuel   28075  0.0  0.3   4000   748 pts/0    S+   09:51   0:00 grep --color=auto munin

$ ls -l /var/www/

total 12

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root 3569 2010-12-17 19:09 index.lighttpd.html

drwxr-xr-x 2 munin  root 4096 2010-12-20 20:26 munin

drwxr-xr-x 2 manuel root 4096 2010-12-17 20:37 wifi
```

In den Logs habe ich nichts auffälliges gefunden:

```
$ tail /var/log/munin/munin-graph.log

2010/12/21 09:50:53 Graphed service : blackbox_home (3.14 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:53 Graphed service : interrupts (3.55 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:53 Graphed service : diskstats_utilization (3.86 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:53 Munin-graph finished (37.73 sec)

2010/12/21 09:50:55 Graphed service : iostat_ios (5.81 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:56 Graphed service : blackbox_root (3.19 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:56 Graphed service : sda (3.15 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:56 Graphed service : threads (2.85 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:56 Graphed service : proc_pri (3.22 sec * 4)

2010/12/21 09:50:56 Graphed service : if_wlan0 (2.64 sec * 4)

$ tail /var/log/munin/munin-html.log

2010/12/21 09:41:07 [INFO] Releasing lock file /var/run/munin/munin-html.lock

2010/12/21 09:41:07 [INFO] munin-html finished (7.13 sec)

2010/12/21 09:45:56 Opened log file

2010/12/21 09:45:56 [INFO] Starting munin-html, getting lock /var/run/munin/munin-html.lock

2010/12/21 09:46:03 [INFO] Releasing lock file /var/run/munin/munin-html.lock

2010/12/21 09:46:03 [INFO] munin-html finished (6.92 sec)

2010/12/21 09:50:58 Opened log file

2010/12/21 09:50:58 [INFO] Starting munin-html, getting lock /var/run/munin/munin-html.lock

2010/12/21 09:51:10 [INFO] Releasing lock file /var/run/munin/munin-html.lock

2010/12/21 09:51:10 [INFO] munin-html finished (11.25 sec)

$ tail /var/log/munin/munin-update.log

2010/12/21 09:45:03 Opened log file

2010/12/21 09:45:03 [INFO]: Starting munin-update

2010/12/21 09:45:13 [WARNING] Call to accept timed out.  Remaining workers: localdomain;localhost.localdomain

2010/12/21 09:45:13 [INFO] Reaping Munin::Master::UpdateWorker<localdomain;localhost.localdomain>.  Exit value/signal: 0/13

2010/12/21 09:45:13 [INFO]: Munin-update finished (10.57 sec)

2010/12/21 09:50:02 Opened log file

2010/12/21 09:50:02 [INFO]: Starting munin-update

2010/12/21 09:50:03 [INFO] Process 26165 is dead, stealing lock, removing file

2010/12/21 09:50:12 [INFO] Reaping Munin::Master::UpdateWorker<localdomain;localhost.localdomain>.  Exit value/signal: 0/0

2010/12/21 09:50:12 [INFO]: Munin-update finished (10.28 sec)

$ tail /var/log/munin/munin-node.log

Process Backgrounded

2010/12/21-09:45:45 Munin::Node::Server (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(26745)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"

2010/12/21-09:50:03 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:47330" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

2010/12/21-09:51:00 Server closing!

Process Backgrounded

2010/12/21-09:51:01 Munin::Node::Server (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(27687)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"
```

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Der Service läuft, aber die Grafiken werden nicht erstellt (/var/www/munin bleibt leer).

 

 :Arrow: 

 *Quote:*   

> htmldir /var/cache/munin/www

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

*Räusper* -> solved   :Embarassed: 

----------

